# V2.39 ISTA daten to 7842481 m3 years 2008 v8 420hp



## ombre57 (Mar 1, 2021)

hi everyone I'm trying to update my calculator 7842481 from 130 to 241 I think I need the v2.39 daten if someone there because I can't find it thank you


----------

